# The Beginning of another I. C. Engine,



## DavidLloyd2 (Jun 16, 2017)

------------After Building Brian Rupnows  vertical I. C. engine and being please with that engine I decided to have a go at Brian's Rockerblock I. c. engine.
So I started on the two side plates 
Two Days workshop time I have two side plates ,

To be continued.

DavidLloyd


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking good. I'll be following along. Are you building it in metric (I ask because of the NSK bearing)?


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jun 16, 2017)

N Z is metric and all the stuff I am buying is in metric
Drawing for the side plates call for .375   material I am buying and using 10mm,

NSK Bearing I got are mm:  6001DDUCM  1605  NS7SI     12mm ID 

Nut and Bolts call for imperial    I will be using mm

DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 16, 2017)

Great stuff, David. I will be following closely.---Brian


----------



## bruedney (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking good Dave - James (Joco) and I will have to pop out and have a cuppa to see the progress

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking good David. I'll be following your build too


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 16, 2017)

Strangely enough, I designed it for metric bearings because I had a pair of sealed 12 mm bearings I had saved from something I tore apart. However, that was the only really metric part. Of course the crankshaft had to be partly metric to suit the bearings, and the bore of the small gear, ignition cam, and flywheels had to be metric to match the crankshaft. I can work in metric, but I'm not really comfortable with it. I was in my mid to late 20's when some fool decreed that Canada would become a metric country. I had to work in metric after that for 10 or 15 years, but Canada slowly transitioned into a permanent haze of semi metric/semi British Imperial (inches). I reverted back to the old system I learned 65 years ago in the public school system. Now that I design ****e mostly for fun, I don't do metric unless I really have to.---Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jun 20, 2017)

Good Day and Time for a up-date and some photos
I have completed the Rocker Post and the bolt down plate,

I will make the cylinder head  end  next to keep the frame together.

I do like the 4 jaw self centering chuck  on a rotary table  Ideal for quick setup  for doing the radius on top of  the Rocker post,

DavidLloyd


----------



## MariusTitulescu (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking great, man! Keep it up!


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jun 27, 2017)

I spent most of my time working in my cold work-shop on the cylinder head end of the frame.
Three Excellent  Drawings got me through that no problems.

Cylinder is made from cast iron  and the  Bolster- Tappet Guide is from bronze,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 27, 2017)

Beautiful work David. I find it absolutely thrilling when someone else builds one of my engines and documents it.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## doubletop (Jun 30, 2017)

Dave

Nice!! You will have to bring it along on Wednesday

Pete


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Some Progress being made in the last two weeks
I have never made a Built up crankshaft and con rod this way 

Thanks to Brian's excellent instructions on the crankshaft drawing all went together good,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 20, 2017)

Great work. I am following with great anticipation.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2017)

David--What happened to your build? I tune in every day looking for progress, but nothing is happening. I hope all is well.---Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Jul 28, 2017)

Brian
       Making cams is not one of my favorite things to make  Hopefully by the end of the day I will have two cams that I will be satisfied with and move on to the flywheels,


 Tow modified gears

  Making Cams 



DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you David. Cams are not one of my favourite things to build either.---Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Aug 5, 2017)

The Month of August in New Zealand being Cold  Time in the workshop is limited  
But some progress.
Brian after no response from trying to locate a water jet company in Wellington I have committed to do the flywheels myself 
 Parts to add to the Rockerblock,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 5, 2017)

Great stuff, David. Thank you so much for the pictures. I spent a lot of time and money on my water-jet cut flywheels, and although they are quite remarkable when setting still, you can't see how fancy they are when the engine is running anyways.---Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Aug 11, 2017)

First cuts




One flywheel  one to go



Two flywheels and one starter hub




And a Flywheel puller,


DavidLloyd


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 12, 2017)

DavidLloyd,

That's looking very nice. Those flywheels are perfect to my eyes. This engine design is pleasing to look at and I'll be watching for more progress as you go.

Thank you Brian for the design.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks really good. I know that there is a world of work in those flywheels. Cheers, Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Aug 19, 2017)

Not allot done this past week   But I did get the brass water jacket and top for the water jacket  plus the cylinder oil cup done

That big chunk of brass started as 3inch in diameter and  transformed to its rectangle shape  allot of work but its what I had in stock.

The water jacket top and cylinder oil cup are made from scrap leftover bronze bits,

davidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow--that is just lovely!!!  There are a lot of nail-biting set-ups in that brass water jacket, aren't there.--Brian


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Getting close to the end   Six more small parts to make.

Two pushrods    Two valve keepers     Two pushrod pivot shafts     and that will be it I hope,


DavidLloyd


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Sep 12, 2017)

Here is a video of my first test run  of the Rockerblock IC  today 

DavidLloyd



https://youtu.be/nprLiz_W_3U

https://youtu.be/oE8TzehxqqI


----------



## bruedney (Sep 12, 2017)

Well done Dave


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Sep 12, 2017)

bruedney said:


> Well done Dave



Thank you Bruce
Hopefully the next time you see it   Will be running a bit better and have a new base and painted flywheels,

DavidLloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 12, 2017)

Simply marvelous. That is the second Rockerblock engine in existence.--And it may run even better than mine!!---Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a great runner David. Great looking engine.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 12, 2017)

Runs great. Nice job on the build!


----------



## doubletop (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice one Dave!!

Pete


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank You

Brian  
        Herbiev
                     Cogsy
                                and Pete


DavidLloyd


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi All,
There is a New video of my recently painted   Brian Rupnow  Rockerblock  I. C. Model Engine,
                        Enjoy,

https://youtu.be/6caWJK5dA74

DavidLloyd


----------



## bruedney (Sep 30, 2017)

Lovely looking machine Dave

Thanks for sharing

Bruce


----------



## doubletop (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice one Dave. Nearly as good as seeing it in the flesh

Pete


----------



## GrahamJTaylor49 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cogsy said:


> Looking good. I'll be following along. Are you building it in metric (I ask because of the NSK bearing)?


I am pretty cirtain that NSK supply bearings in both metric and imperial. 
I'm afraid that i'm an old fart who still thinks in imperial and is too old to change.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 16, 2017)

GrahamJTaylor49 said:


> I am pretty cirtain that NSK supply bearings in both metric and imperial.


 
I believe they may do a few oddities (like 6205/25.4, etc. and automotive specials) but I think the majority of their range in deep groove ball is primarily metric. They do make great bearings though. Even while working for SKF we privately conceded that NSK deep groove balls were the best quality to be had.

I mostly deal in metric myself, and convert most plan sets to metric sizes, mostly due to tool and fastener costs. Having said that, I can work in imperial but it gives me more trouble for scaling and measuring, etc. Metric is just easier...:hDe:


----------



## doubletop (Oct 17, 2017)

I was around at Dave's today while he did some fabrication work for the club track. After the obligitary cup of tea (we're both Brits) he showed me the engine, with the carb we'd both purchased from Hobby King.

The engine was cold, we'd been working together on the welding for 3 hours or so. Dave topped up the fuel, turned it over by had a few times to prime it, switched on the ignition, brought the flywheel round to the compression point and then spun the flywheel by hand and she started first flick.

I tell you this because Dave is planning to post a video of him doing it and I can vouch that it will be a genuine demonstration. Very impressive.

Pete


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Oct 18, 2017)

I purchased a new carburetor from Hobby King and installed it on my Rockerblock I. C. Engine  and it Ran first time   with my noisy electric drill

Then I tried it Turning the flywheel by hand  and it started right up.

So I have put a short video hand cranking the flywheels  if anybody is interested,

DavidLloyd

https://youtu.be/QOdbkGyfeuU


----------



## yves-berger (Oct 22, 2017)

Please could provide the reference/type  of carb you bought at  Hobbyking ?

Yves.


----------



## DavidLloyd2 (Oct 22, 2017)

yves-berger said:


> Please could provide the reference/type  of carb you bought at  Hobbyking ?
> 
> Yves.



The Carb for the Rockerblock engine is a  

APS FS91AR  carb assy  0.91cu.in 15CC

sku:FS91AR-80801X

Hope that helps 

DavidLloyd


----------



## roxwellmax (Oct 23, 2017)

Good morning,

I run the Rockerblock engine on a home made carburettor designed by Chuck Fellows, very easy and quick to build and the engine runs a treat. I can let you have the plans if required.

Regards,

Max.


----------



## yves-berger (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot to both of you for your answers ! 
I'm really planning to build that engine, even if it will be some delay before I can do it. 
But, I'll do it for sure,  I'm interested by both solutions (buy & build), and I am curious to see how to build such carb.

Therefore, I would enjoy if you could already provide to me the drawings.


----------



## roxwellmax (Oct 23, 2017)

Carb plans attached. Good luck.

Max. 

View attachment Carburetor-Fellows.pdf


----------



## yves-berger (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot. 
When I was a boy, around 50 years ago, somebody gave me an RC plane engine, and the carb was quite similar to the one you provided the drawing ! 

The carb needle was missing, and as I was mechanically speaking, alone, I spent a long time, trying unsuccessfully to let it run.

To build such a carb would be quite a sort of 'revenge' on that for me  !


----------

